# Slingshot Of The Month - Oct 2012 - The Winners



## Hrawk

First of all I'd like to give a round of applause to everyone who took part in this months Slingshot of the Month and making it the biggest one yet with 13 nominations and 182 votes! Awesome stuff guys!

Now to the winners:

*In first place is Danny0663 with his stunning Bill Hays Arrowshot finished in Aluminium & Black Denim Micarta*










*Second place honours go to Anthraxx for his masterpiece titled "Black & White"*










*In a very closely contested third place is the Performance Catapults SPS LXIX wearing Black Canvas Micarta scales.*


----------



## Hrawk

Congratulations guys and thanks again to everyone who took part!


----------



## capnjoe

Congrats, Danny, Anthrax, and Jim! "The only thing harder's the smell of my feet."


----------



## GrayWolf

Congrats to the winners and to everyone nominated....the bar just keeps going up every month. Nice job all!


----------



## Danny0663

This Month was great! Like Hrawk mentioned - 13 nominations and 182 votes!

Congrats to Anthrax and Jim!
Thanks for the awesome Month


----------



## Btoon84

congrats fellas, danny you're on fire!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Go Danny boy! Good effort from all entries, the bar keeps raising..


----------



## popedandy

Congratulations to all. Outstanding workmanship!


----------



## e~shot

Congrats to all winners!


----------



## Rapier

Great work peeps.


----------



## Rayshot

Well done guys!


----------



## Sofreto

Congratulations to the winners and all the participants


----------



## quarterinmynose

Congratulations guys, great work!


----------



## Dayhiker

capnjoe said:


> Congrats, Danny, Anthrax, and Jim! "The only thing harder's the smell of my feet."


_*uhm... really? *_









_... Congrats, guys! Just plain super work. I am in awe of the talent you guys display._


----------



## Sean

Congratulations fellas, well done all round.


----------



## capnjoe

Dayhiker said:


> Congrats, Danny, Anthrax, and Jim! "The only thing harder's the smell of my feet."


_*uhm... really? *_









_... Congrats, guys! Just plain super work. I am in awe of the talent you guys display._
[/quote]

[background=rgb(235, 235, 235)]"I'm the man! I'm the man![/background]
[background=rgb(235, 235, 235)]I'm so bad I should be in detention![/background]
[background=rgb(235, 235, 235)]I'm the man!"[/background]


----------



## Quercusuber

I'm particularly happy because that was my first time nominated for SOTM ...I'm already a winner








I want to congratulate the 3 winners for their fabulous jobs: Danny0663, Anthraxx and Performance Catapults...Awesome!!
I want to thank also to the people who voted in me (Many thanks!!!) and to Bob Fionda who had the kindness of nominate me !! Bob, i'm forever grateful








Cheers to all... Q


----------



## Flatband

Great job by all! Stunning pieces everyone. Flatband


----------



## Stevotattoo

congrats to all....awesome work


----------



## harson

Amazing work guys ,well done.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Stumbled upon the results of this last night. Hard to believe the SPS finished so high. There is alot of eye catching work being produced on the site these days. Thanks to those who voted for the SPS. Congrats to the superb craftsmen displaying their hard work and talents.


----------



## Chepo69

Congratulations to the winners!

Anthrax thanks for the nomination


----------



## radray

Good job fellas. Very nice slingshots and awesome craftsmanship.


----------



## Mr.Teh

Congratulation to Danny0663, Anthraxx and Performance Catapults, your work is awesome !!!!


----------



## leon13

congratulation to everybody nice work louks like light jears for me to go


----------

